# BR discs on sale at J&R



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't have a BR player so didn't look much. Prices looked good though.

http://www.jr.com/JRSectionView.process?displayAll=1&Ns=pricing_amount&N=13326+3604&Ne=3600


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Quite a few at $12.99 and $15.99, but the limit is 2. :huh:


----------

